# Isshinryu and Chinkuchi



## Victor Smith (Jan 7, 2012)

I've pulled Charles Murray's recollections of his Chinkuchi training on Okinawa together with the video of his SunNuSu kata on my blog.

http://isshin-concentration.blogspot.com/2012/01/normal-0-false-false-false-en-us-x-none.html

Charles was the instructor who completed my training for sho-dan.


----------

